# Coming off Prednisolone



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

I am currently 12.5 weeks pregnant. This is my second ivf. I don't have history of mc. I have been on Prednisolone on this cycle 25mg for raised nk Celka. I was told to take them up to 14 weeks by my ivf doctor. I have now been discharged from my ivf clinic and I am under the care of another doctor who will look after my throughout my pregnancy. 

I asked him about steroids and he said that he didn't believe in them and I can come off them as soon as I want as long I do it gradually. He was really laid back and said that it was completely up to me. 

I started gradually reducing coming my dose throughout the last week (i was 11 weeks pregnant) and I have another two days to go when i take 5mg.  

I am petrified that my body will reject the baby. 

Al my scans have been fine up till now and baby look strong and healthy. 

I just felt that the steroids could cause me more harm as I was getting terrible side effects but now I worry whether I have done the right thing and whether I should have kept taking them until 14 weeks. 

Please help. 

Is there any chance that the body will reject the embryo?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

You really need to speak with your IVF prescriber to discuss any concerns regarding risk v benefit in your personal circumstances. If it helps it is common in immune protocols to reduce steroids at the end of the first trimester.


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

It does help. Thanks Mazv.


----------

